

Video: Cats Get Shot With Water By A Motion Sensing Hose - mattholling
http://vidergy.com/2011/05/cats-get-shot-with-water-by-a-motion-sensing-hose/

======
VladRussian
obviously the technology development outpaces personal development of humans.

Left the mark - got water shot, attacked an ill elk - got lead shot (the fate
of Montana wolves what Obama administration allowed to kill)

There are other ways to manage the situation, yet it is the human nature that
it always choose the way of violence. Redneck shooting a wolf experiences the
same pleasure as a geek shooting water into cat.

~~~
jdludlow
Oh please. The water wasn't strong enough to knock over the wind-up giraffe.
There's no way the cats are getting hurt by this. It's set up to startle them,
so that they stop peeing all over his car.

Notice that zero cats who are kept under control by their owners appeared in
this video.

~~~
VladRussian
why the humans think they have rights to punish or keep under control? This
planet isn't exclusive property of humans. Humans are only guests here,
vicious, polluting, killing everything they could. Cats are much happier than
they roam free. Don't like your car being pissed on? Get a garage, moron.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
Note that the country that this was filmed in was Australia. Cats do a lot of
damage to local wildlife. Wildlife that is unique to Australia. Keeping your
pet cat under control in Australia and preventing them from roaming around is
exactly the right thing to do.

~~~
VladRussian
what a bunch of rubbish.

>Cats do a lot of damage to local wildlife.

even if they were doing it, the damage by cats would be incomparably lesser
than damage by humans that live in the same village, town, ranch, etc...

Actually, cats are protectors of the wildlife. Whenever cats are removed (it
happened on more than one occasion that such idea got implemented by the
stupid human race), the wildlife gets significantly damaged by rats, rabbits,
etc... (the rats what humans bring with them as a little bonus as if all the
other damage wasn't enough)

>Keeping your pet cat under control in Australia and preventing them from
roaming around is exactly the right thing to do.

yep. Otherwise the pets would damage the wildlife which is happily roams
around where people live. Are you kidding? Or just too lazy to think?

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
<http://www.publish.csiro.au/nid/144/paper/WR98092.htm>
<https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Feral_cat>

Cats definitely kill native wildlife. There is no doubt that this happens.

You are correct that they may control other introduced species. But that is
not an excuse to let introduced species run around uncontrolled. Also this is
not a sure thing. If you are in Sydney, there are no rabbits running around
suburbs and the rats do well to stay out of sight. Are you suggesting that the
local cats will search out rabbits and rats instead of try and hunt the local
birds (which I have seen cats do)?

All the introduced species need to be controlled, even if they can help with
other introduced species.

~~~
VladRussian
>If you are in Sydney, there are no rabbits running around suburbs and the
rats do well to stay out of sight. Are you suggesting that the local cats will
search out rabbits and rats instead of try and hunt the local birds (which I
have seen cats do)?

The rats are there. Humans can't without them. Cats, like all other predators
go for the easy target first and do overwhelmingly hunt rats/mice ("small
vertebrates" :), insects. And if a cat would catch an ill or stupid bird - it
is a favor for the bird's species that some predator is required to perform,
and due to the human presence the natural predators are unavailable. For
example, about who is damaging the bird population - here in the Bay Area in
the few small spots without development i regularly see Asian people gathering
wild birds eggs. They just clean it up, taking it all. The local newspapers,
of course, are from time to time actively discussing how cats are damaging the
birds population. To try to "help" the birds, at one park here they even
eliminated the ferals - and were surprised that [the morons should have read
history of the other such cases before doing it], the immediately grown
population of rats destroyed the rest of the eggs that humans hadn't, and the
bird population was completely decimated.

For thousands of years free roaming cats protected humans from rats and
everybody around humans from humans' rats. That is the evolutionary machinery
that brought a cat to live with humans - the easy availability of a fat rat.
And by the way, nutritional value wise the rats/mice are much better than
birds. Have you seen "Living with Wolves" btw?

>All the introduced species need to be controlled

yep. The most damaging introduced species - humans - needs to be controlled
for other species to have a chance for survival. Until that happens, the poor
cats and wolves and the others will be scapegoated for human stupidity, greed,
hypocrisy...

The article you linked forgot to mention that in natural steady conditions,
without human intervention, the presence of foxes and cats never eliminates
the "small mammals" population - instead due to natural predator/prey
relationship (which exhibit well known cyclic patterns through the years -
which includes described in the article cycle step of increasing prey
population with decreasing predator population (which in turn leads to
increased predator population, which in turn leads to decreased prey
population which in turn leads to decreased predator and so on... ) the "small
mammals" population is kept healthy and naturally evolves ... well, until
human intervene

